# lpg pump closed



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

just a heads up for your notes, we tried to get some LPG at the site at Llanera-Posada in Asturius, N43degrees 25.090mins W008deg 25.349 mins. the station is closed down, it looks pretty terminal, the sign with the price and opening times is still there but the pump has been totally removed and there is an air of abandonment.
bit annoying as we had diverted 20 miles! still this moight help others avoid the problem.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

txe4man said:


> just a heads up for your notes, we tried to get some LPG at the site at Llanera-Posada in Asturius, N43degrees 25.090mins W008deg 25.349 mins. the station is closed down, it looks pretty terminal, the sign with the price and opening times is still there but the pump has been totally removed and there is an air of abandonment.
> bit annoying as we had diverted 20 miles! still this moight help others avoid the problem.


In All the Aires Spain, it lists the West coordinates a little different.
I wonder if it could have relocated slightly.
The West coordinates are W 005'48.644
Thanks.


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

hi Grath, we found the small forecourt, the pump had been removed there was no sign indicating a move. the whole trading estate where the site was appeared to be in the process of redevelopment.
we also searched for an lpg site that was supposed to be in Santiago de la Compostella, we could not find that one either and we made a very thorough drive round the industrial estate where that was meant to be.
however we did find the one at Vigo, hurrah! and we filled up ok, with an in- locker filler,no questions asked. it was the new euro type connection which we had, but they did have one to lend if you didn't.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Do you mean this one has closed txe4man? http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...8472,-5.810679&spn=0.001087,0.002642&t=h&z=19

There is a new one in Oviedo, announced by Repsol last year here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...0.002642&t=h&z=19&iwloc=000499e1a0ab3e052df8d

The Santiago de la Compostella is here hopefully: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...0.005284&t=h&z=18&iwloc=0004765d7a24dcee4a556

Looks like an LPG storage yard, but then some do. 

Ian


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

hi Ian, can't be absolutely sure the link you give in santiago is the same road that we went to but we could not find it, maybe it was us! however the gps i gave in my first post for Llanera Posada near Oveido was a former site but the pump was gone, the locations came from all the aires Spain and Portugal. the same guide took us to the successful fill at Vego. however thanks for the link to the site it could be very useful as we continue our tour, it is certainly not easy to find pumped gpl as we have found so far.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks txe4man, I have deleted it from my map. Its getting better than it was to find LPG, Repsol opened 3 new stations this year, and have promised many more.

Ian


----------

